# How to stop a cat climbing...!



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

My 4month old Kitten loves to climb, we have tried to cat-proof the house but he's a little rascal and keeps finding things we haven't considered. 

His latest trick is to climb on top of the kitchen cupboards which are about 8 foot from the floor - he does this by jumping from his cat carrier, to a radiator, to the fridge-freezer then on to the cupboard currently. We have tried moving things but he still finds a way.

We knew one day he would get up there but we expected it much later on.

Im not that bothered about him climbing generally, but he has fell off the kitchen cupboards twice now. The first time he bounced off (and destroyed) his covered litter tray - thankfully he was ok. It happened again tonight as I was watching him and luckily I caught him (he does have a new covered litter tray for future suicide bids).

I think we should try to stop him by putting boxes there but every time we have tried this previously he has still tried to make the jump anyway and failed. We just find a trail of destruction and claw ruined boxes. Not sure what to do - any advice?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cats and kittens love to climb! It is natural behaviour for cats and it's best to provide some safe ways for your kitty to climb indoors, rather than trying to stop him.

e.g. make some safe routes for him to go up to the top of the cupboard and down again so he doesn't fall and hurt himself. (kitten bones can get damaged in a fall. I wouldn't let him climb anywhere near a source of heat like a cooker.

Buy him a couple of tall, ceiling high cat trees and put one next to a cupboard as a safe way up and down.

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/ceiling_scratching_trees

Or these, which are brilliant (though expensive!)

https://www.hicat.co.uk/

When my girls were kittens I made climbing poles similar the the Hicat poles above but I used the cardboard inner tube from inside rolls of carpet (carpet shops give them away free) and I covered the tubes with new carpet offcuts glued into place with No More Nails glue and stapled with an industrial stapler. I fixed the poles to the walls with drain pipe brackets from B & Q.

I also put cheap wooden shelves up the wall to make steps (the slope between each step must be 45 degrees for safety) My kittens loved these shelves!


----------



## Islander (Mar 3, 2019)

One of my new cats loved high places eg the tops of cupboards. It took me a while to look up when i could not find her. i realise reading your post that she seems to have stopped? Terrifying as it seems, my instinct is that he has to learn his limitations? Mine never came to any harm.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So I have done all the things suggested - Barney has three cat trees, one in the kitchen next to the cupboard to help him get up safely. The problem I am having is that he has fallen off the cupboard twice now by not paying attention. The cupboards have a smooth finish so when he slips there is nothing for him to grab on to. If he had his wits about him it wouldn't be a problem


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BarneyBobCat said:


> So I have done all the things suggested - Barney has three cat trees, one in the kitchen next to the cupboard to help him get up safely. The problem I am having is that he has fallen off the cupboard twice now by not paying attention. The cupboards have a smooth finish so when he slips there is nothing for him to grab on to. If he had his wits about him it wouldn't be a problem


It is great you have provided him with some tall cat trees.  With cats the best solution is to provide attractive safe alternatives to direct their attention away from things you don't want them to touch.

Unfortunately kittens are not the most sensible creatures when it comes to their own safety - they take too many risks. One of my cats has a permanently damaged leg (an old cruciate ligament injury from a fall) which the vet says was probably acquired as a kitten, long before I adopted him as a rescued stray).

So kittens need protecting from themselves. If your cupboards are slippery, maybe fix some kind of non-shiny fabric to the sides and the tops that kitty can grip with his paws. Either screw the stuff into place or stick it down with lots and lots of Quakehold Museum Putty. (I use this stuff to keep my ornaments from being knocked down by my cats).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Quakehold-...8&qid=1551792795&sr=8-1&keywords=museum+putty


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So Ive glued some astro-turf on top of the cupboard, that should help him grip on. Bet he still falls off though, he's daft as a brush


----------



## Islander (Mar 3, 2019)

he is simply exploring his limits and his environment and needs to do this. My wee one was the same and then she stopped climbing. Used to put the heart across me then i just let her do it and she came through fine .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Is it possible to shut him out of the kitchen and encourage his climbing elsewhere in the house?

Personally, I prefer cats off kitchen tops anyhow.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> Is it possible to shut him out of the kitchen and encourage his climbing elsewhere in the house?
> 
> Personally, I prefer cats off kitchen tops anyhow.


There are trees in two other rooms which he uses most of the time. We don't let him on the kitchen tops or dining table - he gets on to the cupboards from our American style fridge freezer


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> There are trees in two other rooms which he uses most of the time. We don't let him on the kitchen tops or dining table - he gets on to the cupboards from our American style fridge freezer


Can you shut the door to the kitchen as a way of preventing the behaviour?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> Can you shut the door to the kitchen as a way of preventing the behaviour?


We could - he doesn't do it all the time. Its a bit awkward with it being the kitchen as we are constantly in and out of the room. I really don't mind him getting up there, he just forgets how big the area is and has fallen off twice. I guess its like a cat falling out of a tree really. I just want him to be safe, hopefully the astro-turf helps him grip on


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@BarneyBobCat I've laughed out loud reading your posts. I picture your kitten bouncing about like a ping pong ball How about putting a cushion down to break his fall?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I'll try and help your imagination with some photos....

He first started climbing on to our american style fridge freezer by first jumping on a radiator believe it or not so we bought a cat tree as once he was up, he couldn't get down:









He does like to be on the fridge, "chilling":









Unfortunately this was a gateway drug to the kitchen cupboards:









We use this cupboard a lot as its the largest in the kitchen, and we have his litter box set-up next to it - when he first fell off he bounced off, and destroyed, his litter box hood:









So Ive now glued astro-turf to the cupboard to give him something to grip on should the daft git forget how high up he is again:









The clever ladies at work today asked me how I would clean it.. I hadn't given this much thought so Im obviously as daft as the cat.

Anyway, I was thinking this would make things much safer - however! I came home to this today:









Completely bonkers!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Oooh, he is gorgeous! Is he a Bengal? Bengals love to climb 

How about a cat walkway above your heads in the living room - he would love it! 

Like this:



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/178736678947815497/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/544865254910671438/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/475622410619092253/


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ive looked at those @chillminx, might get something like that in the future thanks.

Barney is a Savannah / Bengal cross - his mum is a pedigree Savannah, and his dad is a Bengal cross. He seems to have his mothers markings so we tend to say he is a Savannah when people ask. But he does love to climb - he is constantly looking upwards seeing what he can attempt next!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ive looked at those @chillminx, might get something like that in the future thanks.
> 
> Barney is a Savannah / Bengal cross - his mum is a pedigree Savannah, and his dad is a Bengal cross. He seems to have his mothers markings so we tend to say he is a Savannah when people ask. But he does love to climb - he is constantly looking upwards seeing what he can attempt next!


I had no idea you had such an exotic creature living with you! If you already mentioned it one of your earlier threads then I am sorry I must have missed it!

I don't know much about Savannahs but I know a bit about Bengals as friends of mine had a pair of them for years. Bengals really do love to climb and you will never stop them! They are real risk takers too, so it is best to try and give them lots of safe ways to climb, so they don't hurt themselves (good move with the astro turf on top of the cupboard) 

Your boy would love the Hicat tower climber too - floor to ceiling with lovely grippy sisal.

https://www.hicat.co.uk/

I love the one with the portholes and have always wanted to buy one for my cats, but could never justify it as they have a cat proofed garden with two 30 ft high holly trees, which they make good use of!  But if I had indoor only cats I would invest in one of these towers, as well as the overhead walkways. because the cat will get loads of use and fun from them.

Would love to see more photos of your handsome boy!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks @chillminx, Ive looked at the HiCat website before - their products look amazing! Its quite expensive but I guess you get what you pay for


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Thanks @chillminx, Ive looked at the HiCat website before - their products look amazing! Its quite expensive but I guess you get what you pay for


MY OH made copies inspired by the Hicat tower, using cardboard inner tubes from rolls of carpet. He stuck carpet offcuts to the cardboard rolls using No More Nails Glue and industrial staples, then covered the ends with circles of wood, and fixed them to the walls, some horizontally, some vertically with drain pipe brackets (from B & Q) . They served a purpose and our cats loved them, especially our girls when they were kittens! But after 6 months the poles were looking a bit tatty! OH would have made some more poles the same, but I wanted something sturdier. As you say, you get what you pay for.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Barney is gorgeous and to come home to that laughing face........ He has some big leaps to do, going by your photos
Please continue to post more photos of your lovely boy


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh he is beautiful - the picture of him almost laughing, peeking over the cupboard top is brilliant


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

He has his own Instagram page if you want to follow him:
https://www.instagram.com/barneybobcat/


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

:Banghead 
















Thats only two flights up for a 4month old kitten.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So Barney fell off the stairs banister last night onto the stairs below. Luckily he seems to be fine with no injuries but we will be keeping our eye on him. Hes running wild round the house at the moment so I think we have nothing to worry about.

Consequently the banister has now joined the space age in an effort to prevent him climbing:









This joins our other piece of space age furniture - the bedhead:









I think we are starting a fashion trend


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> So Barney fell off the stairs banister last night onto the stairs below. Luckily he seems to be fine with no injuries but we will be keeping our eye on him. Hes running wild round the house at the moment so I think we have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Consequently the banister has now joined the space age in an effort to prevent him climbing:
> View attachment 396665
> ...


Do you think he might slide down the banister like Mary Poppins? Put a mattress at the bottom to give him a soft landing:Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> Do you think he might slide down the banister like Mary Poppins? Put a mattress at the bottom to give him a soft landing:Hilarious


You jest but he has actually been sliding down the banister. He's left some lovely claw marks on them - I am really looking forward to sanding and painting them!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> You jest but he has actually been sliding down the banister. He's left some lovely claw marks on them - I am really looking forward to sanding and painting them!


And he's looking forward to putting your work to the test


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ohh my god I'm howling :Hilarious

I have no advice but please don't stop posting, he is so sweet and clearly keeps you on your toes


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

He keeps finding new things to climb so I can't see me stopping posting his antics for a very long time 

Todays adventure - up the curtains on one side, across the curtain pole, and down the other side. Also includes a 5 min stop in the middle where Barney nearly falls and thinks he is stuck.
















:Spiderman


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> He keeps finding new things to climb so I can't see me stopping posting his antics for a very long time
> 
> Todays adventure - up the curtains on one side, across the curtain pole, and down the other side. Also includes a 5 min stop in the middle where Barney nearly falls and thinks he is stuck.
> View attachment 396813
> ...


Brilliant!
I suggest you have a swing or platform suspended from the ceiling that Barney can access. He would Looovvvve the new gym equipment his loving daddy is constructing for him:Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney has started playing a game with me which I think is like tag. He keeps running up to me, pouncing without claws on me, then running away. I chase him and if I corner him, he arches his back, his tail goes mahoosive and then he pounces at me (face preferable) and touches with his front feet (no claws) then runs off tail wagging! What the heck is with this kitty?!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Awww, bless him! So sweet! That's how kittens often play with each other. xx

You are Barney's playmate, you are an "honorary" kitten,


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Awww, bless him! So sweet! That's how kittens often play with each other. xx
> 
> You are Barney's playmate, you are an "honorary" kitten,


Cool! I like to think I'm his best friend, he always comes to me first on a morning for a cuddle and wants to rub faces when I get in from work


----------

